# Modern Battle Maps



## ronin (May 4, 2009)

I am going to be starting a modern campaign in about 2 weeks and I'd like to find some good modern maps to use for the game. I use a projector for our sessions so I am looking for any good maps to display during the game. I do own the Battlegrounds application but i'm not sure if I want to use it for the game.

I did buy Critical Locations but unfortunately didn't get it as a PDF before WotC changed their policy. I suppose I could use a scanner to get them electronically (as long as I am not selling them that is allowed right?) but I'd really like to see what is out there first. I have done some searching but haven't had much luck (I really want color, good quality maps) so hopefully someone can point me in the right direction.

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## Mark (May 4, 2009)

Heroclix uses modern battlemaps. Maybe some related sites will have some in electronic formats that will work for your purposes.  If you find any, post the links back in this thread, please.


----------



## ronin (May 6, 2009)

I didn't have any luck finding Heroclix maps that I could use. I was hoping to find some maps with some modern buildings and such, both inside and outside views of these buildings. 

The best I could locate was Google Maps. They seem like they would be pretty good for car chase scenes. I might even be able to use them for character scale as well depending on how they look projected on the table.

Does anyone else have any suggestions? Would some of the mapping programs that can be purchased have the ability to make modern maps or just fantasy maps?

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Mark (May 6, 2009)

How about going to board game geek and looking through the pictures of various games that have maps like you describe?  There was an old SPI game called Sniper (based on Patrol) that used a map like that (but maybe with hexes).


Here it is - Sniper! | Board Game | BoardGameGeek

And here is the map - Sniper! | Image | BoardGameGeek


Now that doesn't really help except to give you ideas.  Maybe you could go through the various games, perhaps finding some search parameters that eventually narrow your searches, and find more photos of game boards that can be adjusted to your purposes?  Would something like the map from Clue be too corny for your game?


http://www.frgdr.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2007/09/miss_teen_south_carolina_gets_a_clue.jpg

http://rm7guy.co.uk/0022.Cluedo1965Board.jpg

This site has many versions and maybe the maps of some are better than others.

http://rm7guy.co.uk/Cluedo.htm

http://rm7guy.co.uk/0608.2008Board.jpg


----------



## Jürgen Hubert (May 6, 2009)

I'm trying to add links to all sorts of maps to the Arcana Wiki, but so far I've only done it for shopping malls. Please feel free to add other maps to the wiki if you find any good ones!


----------

